# 2018 Specialized Epic HT S-Works (XX1)



## Tib7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello,

Here is my 2018 full rigid bike, a Specialized Epic HT S-Works frame :









All the set-up details are here :









This bike is very light (6,5 kg), and it's very performing but comfortable.

Thanks phlegm for his advice.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

14.5 pounds! Wow.

Is for pleasure riding, not racing right? (No front suspension)


----------



## Tib7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Loll said:


> 14.5 pounds! Wow.
> 
> Is for pleasure riding, not racing right? (No front suspension)


It's a pleasure bike. I also ride a Niner RKT9 at 8,9 kg for racing :










Sorry, specs are in french :


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Excellent! (Works in both EN and FR - ha!)

Looks great, BTW your second pic is broken.


----------



## cpaez1208 (Mar 27, 2016)

Virgen Santa, que bestias 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tib7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Updated built, 6,395 grams :


----------

